# HF Members & HalloweenExperts.com Virtual Halloween Theme Park



## HalloweenGraphicsDan (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi Forum Members,

My name is Dan Rocco, I own www.HalloweenExperts.com , I am inviting all forum members to be apart in creating a "Virtual" Halloween Theme Park & Complex.

This will consist of:
Nocturnal Village-Main Park
The GraveYard-Theme Camp Grounds
Halloween Horror House- Theme outdoor drive in movie complex

The goal of this is to give all members who wish to participate, a chance to design a
attraction, ride or anything else that fits into a amusement park.

Once the design phase is complete, we will ask for all the graphics people, myself included, to "render" the parks look.

Further, once this is complete, I will be bringing it to several electronic game designers. The idea is to bring to the Halloween community, a PS2 or Game Cube
game that lets us live in our Halloween world all year long.

All persons involved with the design, will have there creations on view at Halloweenexperts.com with their own page, and will share in ANY profit should
this game be produced! Also this page is yours to advertise your talents, goods or
services.

The page is located at
http://www.halloweenexperts.com/park.htm

I wanted to run a thread just on HalloweenForum.com for this purpose, but I thought
it might "clog up" Larry's forum here. So I have a forum set up of my own at:

http://com4.runboard.com/bnocturnalvillageforum

You should start here first, introduce yourself and all that.

We have had our first person, Julie who is a member here and at Sinister Space.com
come up with a pumpkin patch entry to the complex.

I did a small concept rendering and you can check it out at

http://www.halloweenexperts.com/juliew.htm

As we get into it, more forums will come on line and I hope to see many of your great talents there!

Happy Hauntings!

Dan Rocco
www.HalloweenExperts.com
www.BuzzardIsle.com


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Jul 27, 2006)

Signed up on your thread approximately an hour ago, but have yet to receive e-mail from your site. Contacted my isp, they said they are not blocking the e-mail. Help! My ideas are burning a hole in my brain. I am on the edge of my seat waiting to post my ideas!


----------



## HalloweenGraphicsDan (Jul 16, 2006)

*Come on down... Mocking Bird!*

Hi Mocking Bird!

Dont sweat the return email thinggy, I am glad to have you aboard! I will be putting the "format" forums in tonight, and fee free to let the idea's rip...

Dan


----------

